# Free webhosting



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Any Free webhosting with these features:

50 MB Space or more
No POPUps No Banners 0% Spam
Free short domain like www.anyfreehost.com/mywebsite mywebsite.anyfreehost.com

If any please tell me except 50webs.com coz it is giving me some problems.


----------



## vimalonline (Jul 4, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> Any Free webhosting with these features:
> 
> 50 MB Space or more
> No POPUps No Banners 0% Spam
> ...



Visit www.5gigs.com


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes *www.frihost.com
Forum: *www.frihost.com/forums/

Features:
    *  250 Mb of space for your entire collection of websites.
    * 10 GB of traffic each and every month.
    * 1 free subdomain to be reachable in the whole world.
    * Php and Perl scripting languages to fulfill all your programming needs.
    * Cpanel and Fantastico for all your favorite software.
    * 99.95% network uptime guarantee in the Savvis datacenter, the network that powers Wall Street.
    * Solid, reliable and fast webhosting at your service.
    * Real-time statistics to analyze your incoming and outgoing traffic whenever you want.
    * Unlimited MySQL databases for all your data.
    * Unlimited subdomains for all your sections and websites.
    * Unlimited POP3 Email accounts and forwarders for your correspondence.
    * Unlimited ftp accounts for all your uploads.
    * Unlimited parked and addon domains for your whole portfolio of websites.
    * A great community to get support from.

All u need to do is post regularly in the forum. And the forum there too is vert good


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 4, 2005)

@vimalonline
How much space in mbs it is giving?


----------



## zerohourkill (Jul 5, 2005)

Use: *narod.yandex.ru

ur website is gonna be: *mywebsite.narod.ru/

100mb of space and if its not enough they will give u more for free

there is one rele small banner which appear in top-right corner and its closeable.

they also give u email account with 1gb of space and unlimited size of attachements

try it out!


----------



## Arun Kumar (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi babumuchhala,
 both links don't works. 
It sud be

*www.frihost.com


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 5, 2005)

Arun Kumar said:
			
		

> Hi babumuchhala,
> both links don't works.
> It sud be
> 
> *www.frihost.com


Thanks for pointing out my mistakes.I have corrected them


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 5, 2005)

hey hey if u wanna look for these features

check out

www.webhostinglibrary.com


----------



## cheetah (Jul 5, 2005)

try explosive-hosting.com its also good and very reputed host....

I prefer applying on dhost.info cos they are accepting new registrations for few days...

Dont go blindly for any host cos these sites go offline suddenly when the number of signups increases....last  time i lost my full fledged workin website which i hosted at www.orgfree.com without any warning...

Bt Dhost.info is a very reputed website and they offer hosting only when they can manage it...they usually know how to balance profits from Ads and giving free hosting in return....Other website dont know and there is a risk of them going offline woth a jerk....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2005)

good sites guyes.... *But can any one give me any link which has a beginers guide to build an website using those free web hosting sites...*


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmm.. Imho the best is Ecwhost .. My site is also hosted there ... 

Btw you can check this page for alternatives though ..


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 6, 2005)

Can you post your site address. I want to see a trial of this host


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmm.. You couldve clicked on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/templates/subSilver/images/lang_english/icon_www.gif icon undre my post .. 

Anyways .. its Shahab's Space .. And here are the Uptime Stats ..

Btw .. Getting an account is a troublesome process .. You need to be very luck to get an account


----------



## cheetah (Jul 6, 2005)

Ecwhost dont allow new registrations and its now turned to paid hosting....



> Sadly we no longer offer the free option, due to the sheer volume of signups we experienced


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 6, 2005)

well please help me to lacating the free signup link I couldnt find it. Nice theme of your website! From where I can get this type of web templates?


----------



## cheetah (Jul 6, 2005)

ECWhost dont offer free signups

*Sadly we no longer offer the free option, due to the sheer volume of signups we experienced* : Copied from www.ecwhost.com (HomePage)



			
				vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> well please help me to lacating the free signup link I couldnt find it. Nice theme of your website! From where I can get this type of web templates?


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 6, 2005)

Go to *www.frihost.net its really good. 250 MB space 10 GB datatransfer and unlimited mySql databases and other stuff. Get it while u can


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 7, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> Go to *www.frihost.net its really good. 250 MB space 10 GB datatransfer and unlimited mySql databases and other stuff. Get it while u can


They are not giving directly. They wanr atleast 5 good posts in their forum.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 7, 2005)

Hmmm.. The Ecwhost Free Signup Page opens randomly although they say it opens every Thursday .. 
How I got the account is a bit of chance .. I happened to visit the page purely by chance and it was open so I registered .. I didnt knew about their Thursday system earlier ..  So call me lucky ..

Btw .. Another is DHost but it gives only 1 MySql database while Ecwhost gives three ..  Try your luck everywhere .. Go through the page I posted in my earlier post ..


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks all of you for replying.


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 7, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> babumuchhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not a big thing. Posting 5 good posts is npt a big thing and for the package u get is mind blowing. I would advice u to use frihost.com bcos of the package itself.

The only thing is that u need to be active in the forum and i feel its worth it


----------

